# 2009 Mission Bows



## kbreyfo (Dec 6, 2005)

*hybrid?*

well first, that's not a hybrid, just a duel cam

and it's a good idea, cause it looks like they did it to achieve the draw length adjustment that economy bows need to have.

they should sell a ton, the eliminator will also be a hit


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Mission bows are not Mathews bows... Yes I know,Mission is made by Mathews and at Mathews. However,Mission is not made in the part of the company were the Mathews are made and when you get your product catalog wether it be for your dealer catalog or product guide they are two complete different companys.

Jake


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

oh well they look pretty darn good to me!


----------



## droptine06 (Sep 12, 2007)

that must mean that either bowtech is going single cam or diamond is going binary cam.


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

That is one ugly riser, thats for sure........


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

The mission journey is a great shooting bow,

fast enough and extremely quiet!

Hopefully they don't change that bow for 09.

It feels just like my switchback.


----------



## bwanaworker (Oct 5, 2005)

bowboy0 said:


> Mission bows are not Mathews bows... Yes I know,Mission is made by Mathews and at Mathews. However,Mission is not made in the part of the company were the Mathews are made and when you get your product catalog wether it be for your dealer catalog or product guide they are two complete different companys.
> 
> Jake


If they come from the same factory there the same. Mathews - Mission, Bowtech - Diamond and Hoyt - Reflex.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

its very very ugly.


----------



## bwanaworker (Oct 5, 2005)

sawtoothscream said:


> its very very ugly.


That 2 cam is gonna be ugly to tune tooukey:


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

is it just me or do the cams look a lot like last years x-force cams?


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

bwanaworker said:


> If they come from the same factory there the same. Mathews - Mission, Bowtech - Diamond and Hoyt - Reflex.


They are from the same factory yes but what you see from one you may not see from another is all I was trying to say. Yes Missions has a dual cam bow. I am sure Mathews will keep there bows solocam.


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

bwanaworker said:


> That 2 cam is gonna be ugly to tune tooukey:


That is a misconception that was derived from Mathews own advertising. It doesn't matter what cam system a bow has, they are all susceptible to cam rotation problems including the almighty solo cam. It all comes down to the quality of the string and cables. In years past, before materials like 8125, 452X, etc were being used the most commonly used materal was D75 which would pull any cam system out of "Optimum Cam Rotation".


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

Mission Archery "made by mathews" says it in there advertising aswell both companies have the same Warranty both started by the same person however they are NOT made in the same plant


----------



## LilGecko96 (Oct 5, 2005)

i don't think there will ever be a dual cam mathews, they will keep in the mission line


----------

